
Show HN: Greta, our script for decentralized data distribution - dennismart
https://greta.io/
======
dennismart
Hi everyone. I’m Dennis, one of the founders of Greta, a small startup from
Sweden. We currently support video (dash, hls, mp4), audio, images and
arbitrary data. Happy to respond to any questions or comments you have! :)

~~~
detaro
Looks Very cool, a toolkit to build all kinds of things. Does it work with
dynamically changing objects, e.g. for transmitting an image from one user to
a group of others?

~~~
dennismart
Thanks a lot! The way it’s built is that you could add an image to a site and
the users on that site would then distribute the image in a decentalized
network amongst them. There is no way to post things from one user to others
without first adding to a site with the script on.

~~~
dennismart
Interesting idea, that should be doable. Must admit we haven’t tried exactly
that, but it works fine with dynamically added pictures.

